# A little help needed..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all
Does anyone use a product called "NZYME" for their dogs
and do you feel it is a good product?

Anyone know of a trusted website to order it
from??
I didn't see it on Amazon or Only natural pet.
Blessings.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

There is a thread titled "Still trying to find that miracle pill" by Woodard 2009 under chi chat dated 4/18 that talks about that product. I think she ordered it but hasn't received it yet to try it.


----------

